# Welcher 27'' Gaming Monitor?



## Whowulf (4. August 2011)

Moin

Ich suche einen neuen spieletauglichen 27'' Monitor, vorzugsweise mit LED backlight.

Die 24'' 120hz Monitore habe ich mir auch schon angeschaut, allerdings würde für mich da nur der benq xl2410t in Frage kommen und da der Monitor eine eher schlechte Bildqualität hat fällt auch diese Kategorie weg. (Von den neuen 27'' 120hz monitoren von Samsung fange ich erst garnicht an, teilweise 4,0 Bewertet worden).

Dieser Monitor überzeugt mich derzeit am meisten : Amazon.com: ASUS VE278Q 27-Inch LED Monitor: Computer & Accessories
Dieses Gerät ist auch nicht schlecht, vorallem wegen 2560x1440p : http://gh.de/505885
Allerdings mit 6 ms und einem spürbaren Input-lag, also eher weniger spieletauglich.

höre mir aber gerne noch weitere Vorschläge an.

Gruß

editt: Mit dem Monitor wird ausschließlich im Internet gesurft und gezockt.


----------



## Herbboy (4. August 2011)

Wo hattest Du denn die schlechten Bewertungen der anderen Modell her, und aus welchem Grund waren die schlecht? Das ist ja immer so ne Sache: geht es um Preis-Leistung, ist es vlt. aus Profisicht, die für Druckerei-Unternehmen auf ABSOLUT perfekte Farbtreue angewiesen sind, und zB Reaktionszeit (was für spielen wichtig ist) wäre denen wiederum egal? Oder geth es vlt. "nur" um Blickwinkel-Bewertungen? Oder sind das wirklich Wertungen von Gamern, die speziell die Spieleeignung bemängeln?

Wenn Du nämlich mal zB diesen Samsung hier nimmst: Samsung SyncMaster P2770FH 68,6 cm widescreen TFT: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör  einer der preiswertestens 27Zöllern: der kommt bei den usern an sich super weg ^^

Und wieso hast Du amazon.com rausgesucht? Würdest Du auch importieren, oder wohnst Du in den USA?

Auch wegend es Budgets: der Asus kostet umgerechnet keine 250€, der Dell aber 600€ - was willst Du denn ausgeben, bzw. was versprichst Du Dir davon, wenn der Monitor ggf. mehr als doppelt so teuer ist? Ist Dir lieber 250€ und eine dafür völlig ausreichende Qualität, oder gibst Du gerne das doppelte aus, wenn die Qualität+Farbtreue nochmal besser ist? 


Ach ja: was ist denn an 2560x1440 "nicht schlecht" ? Ist das nicht schon ZU fein als Auflösung? ^^  Vor allem muss bei Spielen Deine Graka dann auch mehr leisten bzw. Du wirst deutlich weniger FPS als mit normalem FullHD haben. 



Der Dell hat halt auch ein IP-Panel, das ist Qualitativ besser - aber billiger als den Dell gibt es IPS nicht. IPS hat dafür idR Nachteile beim Gaming, an sich sind IPS halt eher fürs Arbeiten (Bildqualität und Farbtreue).


----------



## Whowulf (4. August 2011)

Hallo

Ich habe mir 2 Tests und 1 ausfürliche Usermeinung durchgelesen, das ist schon ein paar Tage her, deswegen weiß ich nichtmehr genau wo ich das nachgelesen habe, aber ich schaue ob ich die Links noch einmal finde.
Bemängelt wurden Lichthöfe/Ghosting, außerdem wird der Monitor von Nvidias 3D Vision nicht als Monitor sondern als Fernseher erkannt, weshalb die Software nur mit 720p läuft, was mich aber weniger interessiert, da ich kein 3D nutze.

Bei einer Auflösung von 2560x1440p sehen die Spiele einfach atemberaubend aus, meine Grafikkarte ist eine übertaktete hd 6990, die sollte mehr als ausreichend sein.
Aber wie du schon sagtest schreckt mich das IPS Panel etwas ab da, wie du ja schon sagtest, solche Panels weniger für Spieler geeignet sind. Aus diesem Grund fällt der dell doch weg, wenn ich eine hohe Auflösung möchte muss ich eben unter dx 9 dowsnampling betreiben.

Den von dir vorgeschlagenen Monitor gefällt mir auch sehr gut, der ist auch in der engeren Auswahl, allerdings würde mir ein gerät mit LED backlight besser gefallen.

edit: Hier sind die Links zum Benq xl2410t die mich abgeschreckt haben http://www.prad.de/new/monitore/test/2010/test-benq-xl2410t.html und http://reviews.cnet.com/lcd-monitors/benq-xl2410t/4505-3174_7-34469434.html .

Achja, ausgeben möchte ich natürlich so wenig wie möglich, optimal wären 300-400€, wenn die Auflösung höher ist wäre ich aber auch bereit etwas mehr zu zahlen.

Ich lebe derzeit nicht in den USA, ich war nur gerade zufällig bei Amazon.com unterwegs, ich habe natütlich vor, das Gerät bei der europäischen Amazon-Version zu bestellen.


----------



## Herbboy (4. August 2011)

Beim LED-backlight würd ich mir nicht ZU große Erwartungen machen. Die Technik ist an sich noch immer recht neu und leidet teils eben auch unter "Lichthöfen", da je nach genauer Art der LED-Technik an manchen Stellen die LEDs mehr durchleuchten als bei anderen. Und "normale" TFTs sind inzwischen extrem ausgereift, da sind Modelle mit sichtbaren Lichthöfen eher zufällige Ausreißer, genau wie halt auch bei jedem 500. Mercedes S-klasse die Kofferraumklappe quitscht oder so   vlt. war der eine User also einer der wenigen, der einfach Pech hatte. Ich hatte zB auch einen Samsung LCD-TV bestellt, der überall gelobt wurde, und sah extrem störende Helligkeitsunterschiede - hab den Zurückgesendet und das gleiche Modell neu bestellt => einwandfrei... ^^ 

Ich würde daher vor allem jeweils 1-2 Einzelmeinungen immer vorsichtig sein, sowohl bei positiven als auch bei negativen. Wenn aber von 50 Meinungen zB 5 schlecht sind, dann sind das oft nur diejenigen, die ein "Montagsgerät" erwischt haben. Auf der anderen Seite sind da auch ganz sicher sehr sehr viele, die total zufrieden sind, das aber nicht im Internet posten - die 45 guten Meinungen sind vlt. nur 45 von 500 zufriedenen Kunden. Es ist halt so: wenn es ums meckern geht, wird man aktiv - ansonsten eher nicht  

Mit LED zB scheint der hier gut zu sein: LG E2750V-PN 68,5 cm widescreen TFT Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör ich selber habe seit 3 Jahren einen LG ohne LED (24 zoll) , und LG ist in letzter Zeit an sich immer eine recht gute Wahl.


Zum pradtest und dem zweiten Link beim Benq zB: das ist ein nur 24 Zöller und zudem einer für 3D, da ist dann die Frage wie stark das mit 3D ins Gewicht viel, und auch welche Rolle der Preis spielt. Denn ohne 3D einen 24 Zöller für über 300€, da würde man dann sehr viel erwarten. Vlt. hätte der ein "sehr gut" bekommen ohne 3D und wenn der nur 200€ kosten würde? Aber so oder so: klar gibt es auch einzelne Modelle, die der Hersteller "verhunzt" hat...


----------

